# newbie rod builder needs help!?!



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

what type of wrapper should I make (or buy)??? ..............JJ


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

well I have a great wrapper that Skip jack made for me the only thing that I dont like is that there is no place to put the spool of thread and no tension devices but thats ok I and gonna make some and they will work really well once i do it. If you arent going to build one yourself I would recomend the flexcoat hand rod wrapper. I have tried one of the pwer wrappers and i dont care for them at all. the hand wrapper runs around 65.00 from mudhole.com I think. I will post a pic of my wrapper here in a few I am in the middle of down laoding some pics now 

Ramon


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

oh I cant buy anything that expensive... LOL @ me.... my setup is a Nike shoe box and a few books and glass. I'll be goin to get some supplys tommarrow.... anything important I should get? I dont have anything now......JJ


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

well if you are handy with tools at all you should be able to make one just like i have pretty easy and they are cheap to build. I think the single biggest thing that you should have is a burnishging tool. I dont have one and its a pain in the butt to get everyting straight and packed tight. how loing have you been building rods? I have been at it for about a year now I just wish i had more time to be able to dedicate to it. here is a pic of my wrapper.


Ramon 

ps you can call me anytime if you have any questions 

817-831-4332


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

I havent built a rod yet. I'm plannin on makin a light rod for wadin soon.I have only relpaced a few guides and did a few butt wraps. right now I'm workin a butt wrap for my 4 wieght fly rod. metallic red under lay with a 6 strand metallic silver wave over that...maybe a bit of blue in it too. its gonna be sweet when I get done. thanx for helpin me out.....JJ


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

you bet well sounds like you have got the bug thats for sure sorry for the bad pics but i was in a hurry and didnt have timne ti edit very well

Ramon


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

jetty jumper
You can build anything you need. Mine is made from an old sewing machine motor and foot pedal. You can build a nice set up without a motor. I only use a motor to do under wraps and guide wraps. Asd long as you have rod supports and a thread carriage you can build rods.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I bought mine from.............*

Cut Rate. I spent under $150 for everything and even bought some thread and supplies to boot. I think the drying motor was 69, and the tying jig complete was 65. You could build one but I didn't feel like messing with it. There are a lot of little features on the storebought one.

Tom


----------



## Pipemaster (May 21, 2004)

Build one yourself, they're easy to do. Once I figure out how to post pics on here.....


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

them are some sweet rigs y'all got there. I bought some 1X8s today so I'm gonna start makin me a setup today. one question, is that felt in the notches???.....JJ


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

just used the soft side of the velcro that you can buy at walmart with the sticky glue on the back of it

Ramon


----------

